

Free Singularity Institute hosted Rationality Workshops in Berkeley on Saturdays - rms
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDhnS1RaNWc0NGFiZEY2ZVV2NjgyRHc6MA

======
lincolnq
Awesome. I did the "Rationality Boot Camp" with these folks this past summer,
and learned a hell of a lot, and they're a great (and very impressive) group.
I would highly recommend taking a Saturday to do this.

------
JeremyBanks
The Center for Modern Rationality? I haven't seen that name before, and
apparently neither has Google. Is this the announcement of it as the choice
for the spin-off organization which Eliezer mentioned?
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/9lx/help_name_suggestions_needed_for...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/9lx/help_name_suggestions_needed_for_rationalityinst/)

~~~
rms
Not really an official announcement so much as the name we're calling it now
until we settle on a decisive, permanent name by the time we launch not-free
workshops. But probably since we've just anchored on it we'll stick with it
unless we get hiccups in market testing. From what we've seen, the most common
response/objection we've heard is "but what do you mean modern?" which in the
scheme of objections we've ever heard is a pretty good one, as that's a good
conversation starter for about how modern means based on current cognitive
science.

------
rms
We're doing these on Saturday afternoons at my house near Ashby BART from now
until the foreseeable future. Come on by, say hi, and hopefully enjoy an
interesting workshop. These are most intended for people without much prior
exposure to Less Wrong.

~~~
timClicks
If there are any talks, it would be great if they could be uploaded for those
of us who can't attend.

~~~
rms
Right now we're testing drafts of interactive units of curriculum, so it's not
really a talk format that we can record and upload. Hopefully at some point
we'll get to a format more digestible online but for now we're testing
locally.

------
itmag
LessWrong is one of my favorite sites, highly recommended for debugging
yourself and increasing your SAN stat.

Is Lukeprog hosting this? Damn, I wish I could meet that dude sometime.

